

HP Spectre looks remarkably like the Apple Cinema Display - zachinglis
http://www.engadget.com/photos/hp-spectre-xt-one-hands-on/

======
zachinglis
Whenever people copy Apple's hardware design they miss the point completely
and wreck it with a giant brand name smacked on.

